# 13 year old throwing a 900. Life is unfair



## jjz

BLAKE LAMB | Sponsor Me 2012 - YouTube. Most of the video isnt that impressive. especially if kid werent young but the 900 for a 13 year old. Sheeeeeeiiiit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

900's are outs double corks are in


----------



## HoboMaster

Dunno, I still prefer style over whatever the patented new twirlybird gymnastic move is that apparently defines professional snowboarding.


----------



## Chosen_OnE

The kids has style and guts. He def has a future in snowboarding if he keeps it up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Ugh just watched this it's so bad.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Like three years ago this would be insane. But I saw a ten year old throw a ten here. And this is shitland. Also saw a tenish year old double cork on video. Still though, props to this kid.


----------



## jjz

The day i see a 13 year old throw a double cork. That will be fucked.


----------



## slyder

Blake rides at my local hill. I have met him and his mother very nice people. The guy I buy all my gear from is his sponsor.
Hoping him and one of his buddies could give me a little coaching next year


----------



## ThunderChunky

jjz said:


> The day i see a 13 year old throw a double cork. That will be fucked.


My bad...I was off by a year.....Cab Double Cork 9, 10 & 12 with 12 year old Marcus Kleveland - YouTube


----------



## jjz

wow crazy


----------



## ThunderChunky

Ya, the younger you learn. The better you are. It also helps when you have jumps like that


----------



## chub11

He looks pretty good on rails but I don't think I saw him grab once off a jump.


----------



## CaP17A

i'd take a stylish 5 over that. BUT. anyone see that 14 year old dub back 9? super steezy, shits cray


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Is it to hard to put a fucking Z in there so you don't look like an illiterate moron?


----------



## CaP17A

BurtonAvenger said:


> Is it to hard to put a fucking Z in there so you don't look like an illiterate moron?


yes. yes it is. besides, its the internet....meny much moar grammer mistkaes den me


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well you're a lost cause as a sponsored rider now.


----------



## CaP17A

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well you're a lost cause as a sponsored rider now.


The amount of sense that makes is ridiculous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It'll sink in when you get older.


----------



## CaP17A

BurtonAvenger said:


> It'll sink in when you get older.


Because I deliberately left out a "z" in the word crazy means I am an idiot. Followed by saying that there is worse grammar out on the internet....yeah I'm a lost cause


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You'll figure it out eventually.


----------

